# طلب دائرة inverter circuit 1000W & 3000W



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة الى دائرة 
inverter circuit 1000W ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من لدية الخبرة يساعدنا وجزاة الله الخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أغسطس 2009)

أخىوضعت هنا دوائر عديدة بقدرات متنوعة
لزيادة القدرة يجب أن :
1- تستخدم أولا محول ذو قدرة 1000 وات
2- تحدد الفولت المناسب لأن 12 فولت ستحتاج لتيار 100 أمبير و سيكون صعب التعامل معه سواء فى المحول أو الترانزيستورات - لاحظ أن البطارية 12 فولت أثناء التحميل بتيار كبير يكون جهدها حوالى 10.5 فولت فقط
3- بالنسبة للوحدة 3000 وات ستحتاج على الأقل بطارية 48 فولت
4- استخدم ترانزيستورات موسفت حتى تسهل التحكم بها


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للنصيحة جزاك الله الخير


----------



## @[email protected] (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اريد ان استفسر اذا من الممكن تشغيل جهاز UPS قدرته 50W باستخدام لوحة من الخلايا الشمسية؟؟

ام يتطلب ذلك وضع inverter بين الخلايا الشمسية وجهاز UPS ؟؟

واذا تطلب الموضوع inverter ما هي مواصاته؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى
جهاز ups هو عبارة عن شاحن ذو قدرة عالية مع INVERTER
لذا لا معنى لأستخدام انفيرتر آخر
توصل الألواح لجهاز UPS و منه للحمل مباشرة


----------



## @[email protected] (6 أكتوبر 2009)

طلب الدكتور ان اغير في النظام بمعنى ليس فقط توصيل الخلايا بال ups ثم للحمل مباشرة 
وانما طلب وضع نظام (جهاز) بعد ups كالشاحن ومنه للحمل مثل هاتف محمول.
فهل من الممكن ان تقترح لي نظام اخر غير الشاحن اقم بتوصيله مع ups لتشغيل اي حمل او تطبيق.
وذلك ليكون هذا المشروع اكثر تقدما .. 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صفوان123 (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ماجد العلم (25 فبراير 2012)

ارجوا من يساعدني بالحصول على دائرة دائرة inverter circuit 12v 3000W
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2012)

هذا رابط لموقع بالشرح الكامل
http://www.qsl.net/dg5sga/inverter.htm

وهذه دائرة هنا يمكنك بزيادة قدرة ترانزيستورات الخرج أو عددها مع استخدام محول أكبر الحصول على أى قدرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=217478

وهذه نتائج بحث جول


----------

